# [H-Norgannon] Exidium sucht (7/13 Heroic)



## Hassgefangen (23. Oktober 2010)

Wir, die Gilde Exidium auf dem Server Norgannon EU rekrutieren regelmäßig für den 10-Spieler Progress von Cataclysm.

*Über uns:*

Exidium ist eine Gilde die aus einem Raidbündnis der Gilden Secret Vendetta und Infinum entstand und besteht aus Spielern die unter anderem schon mehrere Jahre miteinander erfolgreich zusammen spielen. Zu Burning Crusade und Wrath of the Lich King lag der Schwerpunkt im 25er Content. Mit Cataclysm widmen wir uns dagegen dem 10-Spieler Progress. Wir legen großen Wert auf das Miteinander und suchen Spieler die den Community-Gedanken aktiv nach Innen und Außen leben. Das Raiden kommt bei uns selbstverständlich auch nicht zu kurz =).

Unsere Gilde hat an sich keinen Gildenmeister sondern ist unter einem Gildenrat mit verschiedenen Aufgaben aufgeteilt. Ein DKP-System gibt es ebenfalls nicht, hier hat sich ein Loot-Council bewährt, die Beute wird also gemäß größtem Nutzen für die Gilde aufgeteilt.

Unsere Raidzeiten sind derzeit für unsere Progressgruppe
Montag, Mittwoch, Donnerstag und Sonntag (jeweils von 19 Uhr – 22:30 Uhr) – Überziehung max. bis 23 Uhr möglich.
Wir sind außerdem im Aufbau einer 2. Raidgruppe die das ganze etwas „chilliger" angeht, doch dazu später mehr… 

Grundsätzlich suchen wir Spieler deren Einstellung im Raid erwachsen und zielstrebig ist. Item-besessene Spieler brauchen sich nicht bewerben, da wir sehr auf das Gesamtbild der Gilde fixiert sind und unser gesamtes Tun und Handeln danach auslegen die Gilde voranzubringen. 
Ihr solltet daher viel Geduld mitbringen (da auch nicht jeder Boss sofort liegt), lernfähig sein und einen Fehler nicht zweimal machen. Wichtig ist vor allem das Dir das Spiel Spaß macht und du nicht vorhast in nächster Zeit dein WoW zu deinstallieren. 
Ebenso solltest du dich aktiv am Gildenleben (Inis, PvP, quatschen im TS, farmen usw.) beteiligen und nicht nur zum Raid online sein.
Wenn du dich damit identifizieren kannst und an dieser Stelle mit dem Lesen noch nicht aufgehört hast, möchten wir dich herzlichst zu uns einladen

*Was wir von dir erwarten:
*
• Raidbeteiligung: Grundsätzlich solltest du mindestens 3x die Woche raiden können, damit wir möglichst auf den gesammelten Erfahrungen der Spieler aufbauen können.

• Raiderfahrung: Egal ob Neueinsteiger oder Alteingesessener Spieler ist Erfahrung das A und O. Kenntnisse über den aktuellen Content bzw. dessen Bosse sind unerlässlich und müssen sich über Guides / Bossanleitungen selbstständig angeeignet werden. Einen Boss angehen ohne vorher die grundlegenden Schritte der Bosstaktik zu kennen geht nicht. 

• Ausrüstung eures Chars: Es wird erwartet das Du dein Equip auf dem aktuellsten Stand hältst und immer verbesserst. Je nachdem wie gut dein Equipstand ist, können wir Dich in den 2 Gruppen unterbringen.

• Klassenverständnis: Du solltest deine Klasse von A-Z beherrschen und dich immer auf dem Laufenden halten. Im Idealfall bist Du mit der Seite Elitist Jerks vertraut und benutzt Spreadsheets um das Maximum aus deinem Char herauszuholen. Wir können dir nicht beibringen wie du deine Klasse zu spielen hast, wir können dir höchstens den gewissen Feinschliff verpassen

• Kommunikation / Verbindung: Damit während des Raids keine Verzögerungen auftreten, solltest Du über einen raidfähigen Rechner und eine stabile Internetverbindung verfügen. Ebenso solltest du Teamspeak 3 installiert haben und über ein Headset verfügen welches du auch Willens bist zu benutzen um dich im Raid bzw. in der Gilde zu verständigen. 

• Sozialverhalten: Wir suchen umgängliche Spieler die in unser Gildenklima passen. Respekt gegenüber Gildenmitgliedern und anderen WoW-Spielern ist uns ein sehr wichtiges Anliegen. Ebenso eure Fähigkeit eigene Fehler einzugestehen und damit umzugehen. Sei es hinsichtlich der Kritik die euch entgegengebracht wird oder in Bezug auf das Erkennen und Verarbeiten von Fehlern.


*Welche Raidgruppe von Exidium passt zu dir?*

Bei Exidium haben wir zum einen eine Progress-Gruppe, welche sehr zielstrebig unterwegs ist. An Spieler dieser Gruppe setzen wir allgemein höhere Anforderungen um den aktuellen Content zu bestreiten.
Die 2. Gruppe befindet sich derzeit im Aufbau und wird Samstag und Dienstag zu den gleichen Zeiten raiden. Die Raidzeiten werden ja nach Spielerverfügbarkeit später noch angepasst, sollte dich aber nicht davon abhalten eine Bewerbung zu schreiben. Mit einer Aufbaugruppe möchten wir Spieler mit Potenzial an Bord holen deren Gear und Erfahrung für Hardmodes noch nicht reicht und sich bislang durch die hohen Anforderungen abschrecken haben lassen. Um dich und deinen Char zu verbessern, stehen dir dabei sämtliche Spieler von Exidium mit Rat und Tat zur Seite =).

*Gesucht wird:* 

Deathknight (Dps)
Druid (Tank/Heal/Balance)
Paladin (Protection)
 Priest (Disciplin/Holy) 
Shaman (Elemental)
 Warrior (Protection)
Warlock

Falls du nach diesem Text immernoch Interesse haben solltest, so schau doch einfach mal auf unsere Homepage vorbei:

*http://www.exidium-wow.de/*





*
*


----------



## Hassgefangen (31. Oktober 2010)

/update


----------



## Hassgefangen (7. November 2010)

/up


----------



## Hassgefangen (16. November 2010)

/update

Suchen immer noch dringend 1 Hunter sowie 1 Holy/Disci Priest.


----------



## Hassgefangen (22. November 2010)

/up


----------



## Hassgefangen (29. November 2010)

/update

Werbevideo: http://www.wegame.com/watch/exidium-norgannon-eu-rekrutiert/


----------



## Hassgefangen (1. Dezember 2010)

/push


----------



## Hassgefangen (6. Dezember 2010)

Neues Video jetzt verfügbar


----------



## Hassgefangen (26. März 2011)

Suchen verstärkt nach einem neuen Tank. Stammplatzgarantie!


----------



## Hassgefangen (20. April 2011)

/push


----------



## Hassgefangen (2. Mai 2011)

Twindrakes down.


----------



## Hassgefangen (5. Mai 2011)

/update

Magmaul hc down


----------



## Hassgefangen (19. Mai 2011)

/update

Omnotron hc down


----------



## Hassgefangen (20. Mai 2011)

/up


----------

